# Looking for good training near Terre Haute, IN



## aldrichg9 (May 18, 2011)

I am in Casey Illinois and I am having trouble finding dog training that appears reputable. Rather

Everything listed on google seems to be fly by night deals.

Somewhere near Terre Haute, IN or near Charleston/Mattoon, I'LL would be ideal.

Is there anyone from around here?

Would like to get Bali started and need someone who knows what they are doing rather than a 
"Teach your puppy in 5 days" sort of place


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

There is a small schutzhund club in Pana. "South Central Illinois Schutzhund Club" ........ vonfenja.com ......... you can check out the website here .............. good people


----------



## lovegsds (Mar 30, 2011)

I just moves to this area and was given the name Aaron Rice, his number is
217-549-7766. I haven't talked to him so I don't have any info to pass on.

I have 2 German Shepherds so if you find out anything please let me know.
I also saw a guy from K9 Essentials with a Mali that says he does SchH and French Ring but havent heard anything about him.

Hope this helps.


----------

